# Sol Melia Vacation Club: Do all benefits/options transfer on resale?



## abdibile (Oct 16, 2009)

I am thinking of buying a Sol Melia Vacation Club membership (theey sell 50 years RTU) mainly to get into the European/Canary Island resorts or exchange for their hotel points and stay at hotels.

(NOT Melia vacation Club which can only use the Caribean and mexican resorts and no hotel points exchange)

The product seems to make sense to me if I could get a contract cheap on the resale market.

Does anyone know for sure if all the rights (booking privileges, hotel points conversion etc.) transfer to a resale buyer?

Any hints on here to look to buy one resale? As the SMVC is only few (4?) years old, nothing comes up on eBay....

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to TUG. 

Don't know anything about Sol Melia Vacation Club,  BUT resales should be showing up by now.  There are resorts which haven't opened yet which have resale online.   So after 4 years, there should be resales available. 

You may also wish to ask this question on the big UK timesharing website 
www.timesharetalk.co.uk


----------

